# Weather in Portugul Nov/Dec



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

hi folks, just been looking at some fellow motorhomers photos taken in portugal, thinking of going down towards the algarve end of oct/nova would this be a good time to go and is the weather still nice and warm,also good camp sites to stay 
hope you can help 
Edd


----------



## lezli (Mar 11, 2010)

*camping The Algarve*

Send me your e-mail and I will send you some details.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Tugger friends of ours have been down on the Algarve since before Christmas. They have had an awful lot of rain but on the positive side it has been a good bit warmer than here, 16-18deg whilst we've been freezing our bits off.

JohnW


----------



## lezli (Mar 11, 2010)

*Camping*

Yes we have had an unusuall amount of rain but the sun is starting to peep through now.

EDITED BY MODERATORS TO REMOVE ADVERTISING CONTENT.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Medsteps please don't send E-Mail addresses to people you don't know. :wink:


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

You'd be better off in Spain. Difference is Algarve = Atlantic Coast, Spain = Mediterranean Coast.

When camping in Spain in winter you'll always find motorhomers coming in from Portugal grumbling about the weather there!


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

EJB
can you tell me more ref email address 
cheers Edd


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Must agree with averdamdave, i just got back (on Sunday) from 2 months in the Algarve. Weather was variable, lots of rain...............

Last year I did Spain & med coast. for the same period. Much nicer weather generally.

However imho Portugal is cheaper and nicer than Spain generally.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

cater_racer said:


> Must agree with averdamdave, i just got back (on Sunday) from 2 months in the Algarve. Weather was variable, lots of rain...............
> 
> Last year I did Spain & med coast. for the same period. Much nicer weather generally.
> 
> However imho Portugal is cheaper and nicer than Spain generally.


Yes, I would agree with the comment about Portugal being cheaper than Spain. Prob is in Spain you are stitched up for long stays on sites to get reasonable rates otherwise you can be looking at 30+ euros a night. Still you can't beat the Med at any time of the year!


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't know about that. It started raining in Spain in mid december and hasn't stopped yet. One of the main pastimes down here is watching the houses slide down the side of the hills. It's been cold as well, maybe not as cold as the UK but no one has had there shorts on thats for sure.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I was there for 6 weeks and it was a fair bit cooler than usual and wetter thats for sure! Still better than Portugal though!

BTW I had my shorts on more than I didn't and recall one period of about 10 days without a cloud in the sky (mid Feb).


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Guess what? Back home from Iberia yesterday after 6 weeks away in total. The weather was not good in either Portugal or Spain, hving spent the second and third weeks of February in the western Algarve followed by two weeks on the Costa Tropical I can only say that the weather was unusually bad in both locations. Like most of Europe the weather was reported to be the worst in 40 years, but at least it was warm if wet. Woke up one morning in Spain to find it was 20C in the van at 08.00, somewhat warmer than Uk. In both Portugal and Spain it was warm enough to wear sports shirts and trousers, plus part of several days in shorts in the sun. 
Despite this I will be back to Portugal again next year: I must admit that I did not find Spain as attractive or clean; in fact I amused myself en-route looking at the 'shacks' in the countryside to decide what lived in it. I was only able to decide if it was occupied by humans rather than livestock when close enough to see a digital TV aerial on the roof! Spain also has a bad graffiti problem, as does parts of France, but defaced road direction signs are a big nuisance.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are at Vinaros quite far north on the coast of Spain, about 150 miles south of Barcelona. The weather here has been much better than further south.

You can check weather statistics going bacK 20 or thirty years on theweathernetwork.com that may help you decide but as already said the winter weather is Spain is much better than in Portugal. In Portugal you can get Atlantic weather, Alan.


----------

